# Photos of a different Australia



## Warrigal (Jul 21, 2015)

*Just for a giggle

21 Pictures That Prove Australia Is God’s Own F*cking Country*

                                                Yep, this is The Lucky Country. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/simoncrerar/u-sure-u-wanna-didgeridothis?bffb&utm_term=4ldqphp#.uqqjAWYAZ


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 21, 2015)

I like the rocking ostrich best!      And...what is holding that stuff (sprinkles?) on the bread?     Cheese?   Frosting?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 21, 2015)

That's an emu, Nancy. Not nearly as decorative as an ostrich.





The sprinkles are correctly named non pareils but everyone called them 'hundreds and thousands'. 
 The bread with hundreds and thousands on top is known as fairy bread and is a staple at every children's party.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 21, 2015)

A neighbor farmer here tried to raise emus a few years ago, and I saw them every day, so I should know better.  Actually a rocking emu is even funnier.  
If the bread were rather crisp, that might be very good.  Thanks.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 21, 2015)

Believe me Nancy, it's not good.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 21, 2015)

OK.  I'll take your word for it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2015)

I like the rocking horses Warri!


----------



## imp (Jul 21, 2015)

Back in the late '60s, early '70s, Australia was hurting for folks with technical skills, so much so, that under certain circumstances, the govt would help pay for immigration costs. I looked into it. I saw uncannily beautiful images including, was the name "Ayer's Rock"(?), anyway, though I wanted to make my birth area a distant memory, I chickened out. Australia seemed a bit too distant. I cannot imagine how William Bligh could command an ocean-going vessel by which today's standards would prove laughable for trans-Pacific passage, to Australia from England. The knowledge and wherewithal present then is conspicuously lacking in today's leadership!   imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

These are funny!  I love Australia!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

imp said:


> Back in the late '60s, early '70s, Australia was hurting for folks with technical skills, so much so, that under certain circumstances, the govt would help pay for immigration costs. I looked into it. I saw uncannily beautiful images including, was the name "Ayer's Rock"(?), anyway, though I wanted to make my birth area a distant memory, I chickened out. Australia seemed a bit too distant. I cannot imagine how William Bligh could command an ocean-going vessel by which today's standards would prove laughable for trans-Pacific passage, to Australia from England. The knowledge and wherewithal present then is conspicuously lacking in today's leadership!   imp



My husband's brother moved from Glasgow to Melbourne in the mid 70's.  Their aunt and uncle moved in the mid 50's with their 2 sons.  £10 ship fare.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 23, 2015)

The letter about the U.S. Marines was hilarious, and I like the rocking emu as well!


----------

